# New in Town (nearly!)



## nym_82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello,

I am moving to Cairo in August as my partner has got a new job out there. We will be living in Maadi in an apartment owned by his employer. They seem very organised and will be holding our hands from the moment we step off the plane, thank goodness!

I don't have any work in place myself - I had thought about trying to organise something while still in UK, but the consensus seems to be that there is plenty of work out there for native English speakers in just about every field. My question is, however, where do you start looking?! Can anyone suggest a reliable website/English language newspaper/influential person to know(!) that might help with this? Need to start networking...

I would also be very interested to hear from any native German or Dutch speakers in Cairo. I speak both languages and am a huge fan of both countries so would really like to meet some like-minded people where I can also practice!
As a linguist, I also intend to learn Arabic and really embrace the culture - can anyone recommend a good course?

What's the music scene like in Cairo?

I have a million other questions but thankfully, most of them seem to have been answered in other posts.

I look forward to hearing from you all!
Nina


----------



## racecar (Jul 10, 2009)

*Egypt*



nym_82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am moving to Cairo in August as my partner has got a new job out there. We will be living in Maadi in an apartment owned by his employer. They seem very organised and will be holding our hands from the moment we step off the plane, thank goodness!
> 
> ...


Hi,
Finding work here in Maadi will be hard. You can work at the schools for free! Maadi is great to live. Really good if you live close to road 9. Everything you need is on road 9 and the Maadi mall is a 10 minute drive. I like country music and it is hard to find a club play it. Lots of english music. Go to nile fm 102.4 on the internet and you can hear the music. 1 english station. Bring a i pod with a apdater you can play in you car.


----------



## koko661 (Jul 5, 2009)

*welcom to Egypt*

Hi,maadi is a good place to live in especially there are many westerners live there. My friend is Irish and live near to Maadi .he speaks more than one language.By the way in Maadi I think it is easy to find a job because there are many firms and companies . these companies always seek for native speakers but you have to be in Egypt first.I am happy to hear from you that you attend to learn new Languages specially Arabic. but learning Arabic is not easy .Most foreigners learn Local Arabic to be able to deal with all kind of pepole ,go shopping , ....etc. I wish you good luck.


----------



## nym_82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you both for your comments!


----------



## koko661 (Jul 5, 2009)

nym_82 said:


> Thank you both for your comments!


Hi, There
you are welcom. Feel free to contact me for any tips in any time.


----------



## masr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

have a look on the TES website or contact hays recruitment to see if they can put you in touch with a school that may need your services eg. library or secretary or teaching assistant. good luck. You will really love it here.


----------

